# What aerial/booster do you use?



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

We currently have a Status aerial on the van, not too impressed with it but it's O.K. as we don't watch a lot of TV.

The new van has nothing at present, so I wondered what other people use.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Morning Ian,

I'd thoroughly recommend the status 530 directional aerial, a brilliant piece of kit and a 200% improvement over the old omni-directional. 
We're like you and don't watch an awful lot of tv while away but at least with these you are pretty much guaranteed a good picture.

pete.

ps, good luck with the new van, i've seen a few Adria's and they look very nice.


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

I use a "magic wand" battery operated so fine for sites with no mains hook up, it is set-top - although usually dangles from the overcab bed - so no holes in the roof either. :wink: 
I've always (so far anyway) had a decent picture with it and it is small and neat unlike some. 8) 

Gill


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian,

Have to agree with Pete (peejay), the 530 is the the one to go for, I have changed from the omni-directional one, have had no problems picture wise since changing, no matter where I've been.

MHS...Rob


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Thankyou one and all for your replies, had a quick look round at the 530 and prices seem to be about £115, with someone asking £199 8O

Think that's what I'll go for, plenty of time though van deosn't arrive till late April.

Peejay wrote..........


> ps, good luck with the new van, i've seen a few Adria's and they look very nice.


Thanks Pete, seems a lot of van for the money


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi bsb
if you shop around you should get the 530 kit for £100 . we did at york show .
cheers
kenny+stella


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I use the missus and a coat hanger which works well providing she stands on one leg on the top box.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Kenny & Stella, but I think Pusser's just come up with the solution, I'll run it by her and let you know when I get out of hospital.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Ian & Jaqui,

When I am pitched shielded from a direct view of the satellite, I whip out:

Image 530/18-2 £27
http://www.gradeuk.co.uk/products/antennas/vpimage.asp
http://tinyurl.com/4z2x3
Practical Caravan January 2005 Best Buy:
http://www.practicalcaravan.com/product/jan05.html

mounted to the van via a Unibracket:
http://www.gradeuk.co.uk/products/accessories/masts.asp

It is a lot cheaper, and fitting is non-existent, but it is marginally less convenient than a 530 you can erect and align from inside a wardrobe or locker. It might be a better compromise if you don't watch much TV.

Dave


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Dave, funny you should make that 'post' we were just talking about using a standard aerial on a pole attached to the ladder. As you have pointed out we watch very little TV and I think it may be another solution.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi
We have axactly the same as Dave 530/18-2 with the matching booster bought of ebay for £ 10 and so far a perfect picture everywhere aerial clips to the rear ladder and plugs into socket through into garage then through booster to sockets either side of the van, 5 mins to set up
Ken


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi,

I'm with Spottydog "Magic wand" :wink: 
keep thinking it won't work, but it gets a picture everytime.
and no holes in the roof.  

George


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

george1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm with Spottydog "Magic wand" :wink:
> keep thinking it won't work, but it gets a picture everytime.
> ...


Gone for this as a backup for when I can't get a signal on the satellite/can't be arsed even trying!

£9.49 delivered!


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Stormy, just had a look at those 'Magic Wands' (Ebay 12 quid 'ish') they just might suit me, if I can't get a picture there's nothing I would miss on TV and would just turn it off anyway :roll: we always carry a selection of DVD's in case we're bored


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

bsb2000 said:


> Hi Stormy, just had a look at those 'Magic Wands' (Ebay 12 quid 'ish') they just might suit me, if I can't get a picture there's nothing I would miss on TV and would just turn it off anyway :roll: we always carry a selection of DVD's in case we're bored


http://www.t2retail.co.uk/productDetail.asp?product=1501837&lastCatDesc=TV and Video seems to be only £9 here and I think I will get one.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

bsb2000 said:


> Hi Stormy, just had a look at those 'Magic Wands' (Ebay 12 quid 'ish') they just might suit me, if I can't get a picture there's nothing I would miss on TV and would just turn it off anyway :roll: we always carry a selection of DVD's in case we're bored


No point paying over the odds fella - go here:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5757858119&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOTB:UK:201

Same place I bought mine from. £9.49 delivered can't be bad eh? And if it's crap, makes for a great present for someone for Xmas!

:wink:


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

Hurray, got something right for once! :wink: 

Gill


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Don't know about the magic wand but the centurion flip down lcd dvd/tv on pussers link for 198 quid looks tempting.

pete.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the links guys, looks like I might be saving myself the hassle of fitting a rooftop aerial, oh and saving a £100


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Just to say the Magic Wand TV aerial is not magic and doesn't defy the laws of Physics, so don't expect it to work anything like as well as a directional external antenna.

Dave


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Dave wrote.......



> Just to say the Magic Wand TV aerial is not magic and doesn't defy the laws of Physics, so don't expect it to work anything like as well as a directional external antenna.


     Aw, that's 'product misrepresentation', I'm gonna sue someone   

Too late anyway, it arrived today - for what little TV we watch I'm sure it'll be fine.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

bsb - where did you get yours from?

Don't worry Dave - it's only to be used as backup, I don't expect it to defy any laws (only obscenity if it picks up Five after midnight!)


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Stormy, courtesy of Pusser's link (Thanks Pusser)
http://www.t2retail.co.uk/productDetail.asp?product=1501837&lastCatDesc=TV and Video

Very quick, ordered yesterday, on my desk today


----------

